# Brace yourselves NJ...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, NOAA is saying snow, heavy at times, with blizzard conditions at times, from late Saturday afternoon to early Sunday afternoon. They say we will likely get 6-10" payup I really hope it happens! Sounds like this one will be a multiple push storm  I just checked the oil on the ATV, topped off the gas tank, and mounted the plow  I'm ready for a SNOWSTORM!!! :salute:


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

it may be a multiple push storm for you an d that ATV.., but not my Cummins! LOL.hhahaha , j/j with ya. good luck.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Dodge_PlowKing said:


> it may be a multiple push storm for you an d that ATV.., but not my Cummins! LOL.hhahaha , j/j with ya. good luck.


The more times I plow, the more payup I make. Be safe, I really hope it comes!:salute:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

thank god it is soo cold so the snow will be light....wet snow is like cement over 6 inches deep


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

It was 50% chance of snow Saturday and 80% chance of snow for Sunday when I checked this morning.

Now it is down to 30%chance of snow aon Saturday and still 80% on Sunday.

SHHHHHHHHH...you guys are scarring it away! :angry:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

NJ Plowman said:


> It was 50% chance of snow Saturday and 80% chance of snow for Sunday when I checked this morning.
> 
> Now it is down to 30%chance of snow aon Saturday and still 80% on Sunday.
> 
> SHHHHHHHHH...you guys are scarring it away! :angry:


Well, most of the heavy snow is supposed to be close to the coast, where I live in Bergen Co. and the NYC  We have 100% chance of snow with 6-12" forecasted payup ! Hope it really comes!


----------

